# Sri Lanka: Hai, Zackenbarsch und Co vom Ufer



## samnrw (29. September 2004)

Hallo, bin von den Leuten hier im Forum begeistert (Erfahrung, Angelerlebnisse..)#6 
Werde in ein paar Wochen nach Sri Lanka fliegen. Ich habe vor viel Zeit mit der Angelei zu verbringen (so wie ich mich kenne, bekomm ich hinterher fast nichts vom Land mit)
Hab es auf die etwas größeen Fische abgesehen. Den Höhepunkt sollen auf Platz eins ein großer Hai krönen gefolgt von großen Zackenbarschen.
dachte an eine mit styropor gefüllte Sardine, einen meter überm Grund angeboten, am 175gr. Blei ;+  (hab keine Lust wie letzdens in Gran Canaria auf Rochen)
War von euch schon mal jemand in Sri Lanka und hat da solche Fische gefangen, und kann mir tipps geben wo die besten stellen sind usw.
Und wie sieht es aus mit dem Gerät usw.
Wär für jeden Tipp sehr dankbar!
Bis dahin Petri Heil!


----------



## samnrw (30. September 2004)

*AW: Sri Lanka: Hai, Zackenbarsch und Co vom Ufer*

Dank dir für die info, will eigentlich nur vom Ufer aus angeln, mal sehen was mir wodibo für tipps geben kann


----------



## wodibo (1. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Sri Lanka: Hai, Zackenbarsch und Co vom Ufer*

Willkommen im Board :m

Vom Ufer aus hatte ich nicht besonders Glück. Ich war in Beruwela immer auf einer kleinen vorgelagerten Insel im Mündungsbereich des Bentotaflusses. Allerdings war Monsun und es gab ne saumäßige Strömung. Auch der einheimische Fischer mit dem ich auf der Insel war hat nix gefangen. Ich hab mit ner kräftigen Brandungsrute und mind. 100 Gramm Blei geangelt. Als Köder hatte ich Fischfetzen.
Wenn Du in ein paar Wochen fliegen willst, wird auch im Mündungsbereich der großen Flüsse nicht viel zu machen sein, da einfach das Nahrungsangebot wie beim Monsun nicht vorhanden ist. Du kannst Dir aber über einen Beachboy (die sind vor jedem Hotel) ein kleines Motorboot besorgen und im Fluss und seinen Seitenarmen Dein Glück versuchen.
Besser ist es aber im Hafen sich ein Fischerboot zu mieten. Ordentlich verhandeln und dann raus ans Riff zum Schleppen :m


----------

